# Latest Batch



## Jim (Apr 21, 2007)

This hobby is addicting.  

Below is the latest masterpieces...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 22, 2007)

wow thats great!! Pretty soon you may have to put an addition on to the house just for for your worms lol



fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice Jello mold Jim. \/ 

D.R.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> wow thats great!! Pretty soon you may have to put an addition on to the house just for for your worms lol
> 
> 
> 
> fishnfever



No need for an addition - I have lots of room right here in my office!

Very nice job


----------

